# Alaskan milling chain sharpening



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Hope this is the correct forum, but i am just curious about the angles that folks prefer to sharpen the ripping chain to and why? Darren?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I think I've seen some threads here that state the correct angle is 10 degrees; someone uses 0 degrees. I'll try and find the references.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Granberg's site has angles. I use zero on the chippers and 25 on the scoring cutters.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

What does zero help with? I have tried 5 to 15 with side angle from 0 to 10.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*zero*



Jfore said:


> What does zero help with? I have tried 5 to 15 with side angle from 0 to 10.


 Zero degrees gives a smoother finish and is better for ripping wood that requires less planning.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

How does that affect the cutting speed? What vertical angle is your favorite? What about the raker teeth?


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Jfore said:


> How does that affect the cutting speed? What vertical angle is your favorite? What about the raker teeth?


I mean scoring teeth. Sorry.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*scoring teeth*

I keep my scoring teeth between 35 and 45 degrees. The more angle , the more speed.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been using 10 on rakers and 30 on scoring. I'm off to try zero and 40. Thanks!


----------

